# stuck



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi,
I have a M009G 7 inch Google Android 2.2 VIA8650 800MHz Tablet PC and when I switch it on it gets stuck on start up and does not boot.I tried to reset it but nothing happened

Android os 2.2
Kernel 2.6.32
Build number v1.5.5


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Not much troubleshooting to be done. I assume this is a cheap no-name Android tablet. If it never worked, return it. If this just started happening, try a hard reset. You'll have to find the instructions for that in a manual. I can't find anything based on the info you provided.


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes it is.When i tried to search google they said something about downloading a new firmware?Is it worth a try or not because I am really not good in these things.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Who's "they"? Where are you reading this?

You'd be flashing a different ROM, and that would certainly void any warranty. You didn't really provide much further information. Has it *ever worked*? If not, then return it. If yes, what happened? Did you find a manual or instructions on resetting it?


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh sry. http://www.uniquestuff.net/fixing_android_tablet_not_booting.html
Yes it worked twice.Then this happened.Then I tried to leave the battery to drain and it worked.Then the same happened and again I tried to drain the battery but did not solve anything.No I didn't find anything on resetting it.Now i tried the reset button once again but the same thing happens-it gets stuck


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That's not a valid link for me.

It sounds like it's shot. It works. Then it doesn't. Then it does. Then it doesn't. Cheap tablets have cheap components.


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah...Thanks for your time and help though..I appreciate it


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah in fact I regret it! I'll be soon buying a REAL android tablet cause that's better.


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

www.*techknow*.t0xic.nl/forum/index.php 
I bought a similar tablet for my daughter's xmas present. The site above really helped me out. Most of the info on the site will certainly void your warranty, but when you're talking about a <$100 tablet, that's not a big deal


----------



## Birt1996 (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks very much! I appreciate it.


----------

